
Heckler and Koch quietly becomes world's first ethical gun-maker - CaptainZapp
http://www.dw.com/en/heckler-koch-quietly-becomes-worlds-first-ethical-gun-maker/a-40316221
======
robin_reala
Assuming any gun manufacturer can be ethical (which is a seriously disputable
point), the article text doesn’t agree with the headline as it says “to become
effectively the world's most ethical gun maker”.

